# peeing when meeting people



## margay0 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a 11 month old that will pee when meeting strangers and people he hasn't seen for awhile. This has been going on since he was 5 month old. Will this pass with age ?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Banner did this and he outgrew it, hope your pup does too.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

This is fairly common particualrly in breeds that are excitable (like goldens). I know there is a great deal of information on the subject. I'm sure someone with good knowledge of the subject here will chime in, but if they haven't in a day or two, drop me a private message and I will search out some additional info for you. I think there are a few courses of action you can take to help eleviate the problem.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are several threads about it

http://www.dogchatforum.com/submissive-urination-dog.htm

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28011&highlight=submissive+peeing

And something else I found
*Submissive/
Excitement
Wetting 
You walk in the door and say hello to your dog and there's a flood.* 
*Body language is everything- this is how to greet a sensitive dog.*​








*WHY does my dog leak when I reach to pet her? 
When I first get home? When meeting someone new? 
*Submissive urination is not a house training problem, it’s a natural greeting behavior of a sensitive dog who lacks confidence and wants to make it clear to the "pack leader" that she recognizes your superiority. The good news is, they do outgrow it. Age and life-experience are the real solution. In the mean time, we can minimize the frequency and size of the puddle by minimizing the triggers. 

*What do do about "wet greetings" ...*Submissive urination/excitement urination is often seen in sensitive personality types and it will gradually subside with confidence building and socialization and by gradual desensitization. 
*Keep excitement and stress to a minimum.* When arriving home, family or guests should make no eye contact for at least 15 minutes. Only when your dog has calmed down, greet her quietly. Dogs feel less threatened and have an easier time controlling their excitement when guests don't make eye contact or try to make friends right away - after the adrenalin rush has subsided, wetting will be reduced or sometimes even eliminated. 
*Avoid leaning over or looking down.* This is really difficult with a small breed dog or puppy! Instruct guests to squat and turn side-ways and scratch under her chin, not over her head or shoulders, to avoid accidental dominant body postures. 
*If wetting occurs, ignore it.* If you look disappointed or correct the dog, you will make matters worse - so avoid any negative reaction. 
*Socialize, socialize, socialize.* Leaky dogs need life experience. The more people they meet, the more sights and sounds they experience, the less traumatic and exciting they become. 
*Don't coddle or correct.*Build confidence by concentrating on what the dog is doing right and ignoring any "mistakes." Keep your tone upbeat and confident. Your dog will feel much more confident when it is apparent that you are in control of the situation and are comfortable and relaxed. If you shriek, the dog will leak! *Set up for success. *Carry your puppy in social situations so when she does meet someone, the person is at eye level. (Wear clothes you don't care about and bring a towel - be prepared!) If your dog is too large to lift, step between your dog and oncoming visitors and instruct them to sit or squat and let the dog approach them in her own time and on her own terms. This will eliminate the loom-factor. Give food treats to those who want to meet her. Direct them to turn sideways, give her space, let her sniff and if she welcomes their interaction, instruct them to scratch under the chin or the side of her shoulder and not over the top of her head. 


_This handout may be reprinted in its entirety for distribution free of charge and with full credit given:
© CAROL A. BYRNES "DIAMONDS IN THE RUFF" Training for Dogs & Their People -
ditr_training @ hotmail.com - http://www.diamondsintheruff.com _​


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

It should stop as he meets more people and gets older, although 11 months seems a little old. Try to socialize him with more people, and don't have them be all "crazy" and excited when he meets them. I had to make the rule no high pitched voices for a while, since every time my female friends would come over there would be a large amount of pee on the floor.


----------

